

Ask HN: Are there enough people viewing (and up-voting) newly posted articles? - edgefield

Does anyone share the concern that too few people are visiting the New articles page (and up-voting articles)?
======
mjtokelly
In my experience, at any given time at least one article from

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

is on the front page of HN. That seems like a pretty good indication that all
submissions are getting adequate attention.

